# What a pain....



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

..
.
You may know how it is………You have a toothache, but every time you think of going to the dentist the pain that has kept you awake all night miraculously vanishes. All is well, till the next night when the cycle continues  .

I have had a mild'ish on-off toothache for perhaps a month now. Shall I have it seen, no, it's OK for now …on, and on, and on :?

Two days to go before a Moroccan tour. Sitting watching breakfast TV, holding back the pain with my tongue over the small cavity…….It will be OK….Or will it, Yes it will, maybe not…….Then I look at this picture in one of my albums…….. 8O

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t245/detourer/GettingPulled.jpg

10.00 call to local dentist…Help……can see you Monday…..No good I am in Morocco Monday….Mmmm OK come NOW!....... 11.30 and tooth has gone…..no pain……cost 35 euro and that included box of anti-biotic and a cotton wool plug…. :lol:

Why oh why did I wait so long..... :roll:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When we went to the dentist in Spain they apologised and said we would have to wait 15mins before we could be seen.

now that is service. 

We have our teeth done every year down there now.

Andy


----------

